

How to be a Hacker? - Uglyfruit

I would like to understand how Hackers actually operate when they are breaking through boundaries. 
What is the actual process that makes them see beyond and how do they proceed to bring forward something new?
======
Uglyfruit
1) The starting point is always the observation of anomalies in an existing
system or pattern. 2) You reason on those anomalies in your head, alone. 3)
You come up with a possible response, alone. 4) You visualize in your head how
this response would actually works. This should be practiced until you see it
working smoothly from beginning to end. You do this alone. 5) Finally you set
to work in order to bring this response into our physical world. Either alone
or in a group-work

